# ThinkDigit Forum Workspace Showoff Contest



## Krow (Apr 4, 2012)

* ThinkDigit Forum and SVG Tech present -*

*i.imgur.com/cX58V.jpg *i.imgur.com/6mhwR.png

*WORKSPACE SHOW OFF CONTEST*

Move over complicated contests which take more time and energy than most people can invest. This is your chance to win exciting goodies from SVG Tech. Sweep the dust off all the tools on your workspace and make it worthy of a show off. Post pictures here. That's it.

Wondering what is a workspace? Any space which you generally use as a working area (Eg: table, bed, floor, etc). Do not ask me to define work please, define it yourself (gaming, homework, office work, etc). You need not have an industry standard work bench and tools, just show-off whatever you have. You can show off your computer table or your study area or even your cooking area (in case you are a chef). Be creative, and have fun making your work setup look the best.

Rules:

Post a picture of your workspace with your username along with date written on a piece of paper, which should be clearly visible in the picture.
Only one entry (one picture only) allowed per user. In case of more than one picture posted, we will.judge on the basis of the first pic.
Picture should be clear and should preferably have a minimum resolution of 1280x960 and maximum image size 3 megabytes. Better borrow a decent camera before posting.
Your entry should not violate any forum rule. A clear verification image is also important. Read the guidelines below.
Rules and contest conditions are subject to change at any time without prior notice. We will do our best to be fair to the contestants.

Judging and winners:

The winners will be declared sometime in May. Contest closing time will be updated soon.
Admins and mods will decide the winners. Our decision will be final.

Terms and conditions:

Contest open only for residents of India.

*Read the guidelines in the next post.*

*First prize: SVG Tech HOC 40 Closed Loop Water Cooler*

*i.imgur.com/aKwtq.jpg

*Second prize: SVG AOC 120DT Heatsink*

*i.imgur.com/ZYkU9.jpg

*Third prize: SVG AOC 120ST Heatsink*

*i.imgur.com/oVQ4F.jpg

*Special prize: We have some surprise gifts lined up.  Should you guys win, we will get in touch.*

Clean up your workspace, take out your cameras and get clicking. May the best workspace win.

Cheers,

ThinkDigit Forum Staff


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

*Guidelines for submitting an entry.*

* You need to submit *two images.*
* *One image for the competition entry.* Having a watermark is your wish. We will prefer if you watermark.
* *Watermark* can only be your ThinkDigit Forum *Username.*
* *Second image for verification.* Get a piece of paper and write your TDF Username, Date and "For ThinkDigit Contest Use" or similar message. This image can be from a different angle but should have similarity with your first image.

We will only judge according to the competition entry image.

*Entry submission thread* - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155090-entry-thread-workspace-showoff-contest.html*

The competition will end on May 14, 2012. 10 PM IST. Winners will be announced shortly after the competition ends.

User image hosting sites like IMGUR, Photobucket and the likes for hosting images. Forum's Attachment system is NOT working.

---



ico said:


> *Why watermark on the Entry pic? (This is optional)*
> So, that someone doesn't use your pic to participate in such a competition organised somewhere else. It is your wish to watermark. This is optional.
> 
> *Why verification pic with User ID, Date and "For ThinkDigit contest use" message? (COMPULSORY) (Pic angle can be different)*
> Simply. For verification. We don't want to see cases of plagiarism and useless accusations. I had seen a hilarious case in some other forum. Don't want that kind of stuff to happen here.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

*Example of a correct entry.*

*i.imgur.com/OMUMF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LzCzx.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2012)

@ico: You call that a workspace!! :/ (Wires can be made a little less cluttered. And do you browse forum while standing? ) 

Anyway... I will look if I can post a pic! 

This is the first ever contest I think exclusively for forum members!! Nice!


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> And do you browse forum while standing? )


Lol. it ain't that up the wall  I could view it nicely while sitting.

Compared to that I live in a frickin' cave.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

bump.

This is up now.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155090-entry-thread-workspace-showoff-contest.html*

Ask questions only here. Don't clutter that thread.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a workspace showoff contest. It could be your office or study room as well. am I right?


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> This is a workspace showoff contest. It could be your office or study room as well. am I right?


ya.

One more thing - we are NOT looking at who has the most uber rig, expensive gadgets or whatever.

Just present what you have properly. If you put in the effort, you'll be rewarded.


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta find that duster now. :/


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Entry Thread - Workspace Showoff Contest*

@Tenida

put up the katrina poster and you will win dude


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice! will put my entry in the thread few days from now


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2012)

One thing about these clean-up contests is that even if you lose, you still win. 

Gotta tidy up my study.


----------



## devx (Apr 5, 2012)

Yehhh that's so cool guys., i like this contest., i'm going to post my rig pics too...


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2012)

Remember that you need not post only rigs. Can be anything. 



> Wondering what is a workspace? Any space which you generally use as a working area (Eg: table, bed, floor, etc). Do not ask me to define work please, define it yourself (gaming, homework, office work, etc). You need not have an industry standard work bench and tools, just show-off whatever you have. You can show off your computer table or your study area or even your cooking area (in case you are a chef). Be creative, and have fun making your work setup look the best.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 6, 2012)

^^really.Now thats a serious competition.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 6, 2012)

Great Contest! Posted my pics already, couldn,t resize them for some reason Resizing Done


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2012)

^^ Resize the pics. And yeah you are not supposed to post your "Workspace" here, but in this thread -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155090-entry-thread-workspace-showoff-contest.html


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2012)

Also, edit your post in this thread.

And preferably resize the images.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Great Contest! Posted my pics already, couldn,t resize them for some reason



Hint :

Check Rules..!!  You'll be disqualified.

Consider uploading your images again after checking Rules.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 7, 2012)

^^^ Done already  Check my Sig


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 7, 2012)

photo's from mobile allowed? don't have access to cam ATM


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 7, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> ^^^ Done already  Check my Sig



You didn't.

Read Rules again..!!


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 7, 2012)

What the? Check this - 


Post a picture of your workspace with your username along with date written on a piece of paper, which should be clearly visible in the picture.
*Picture is clear and name is visible. Sorry for not putting date but does that matter?*

Only one entry (one picture only) allowed per user. In case of more than one picture posted, we will.judge on the basis of the first pic.
*Two photos, one workplace, other verification, as per ico's "Example of a correct entry" *

Picture should be clear and have a minimum resolution of 1280x960 and maximum image size 3 megabytes. Better borrow a decent camera before posting.
*Pictures are clear and I HAVE RESIZED THEM TO 1280*960 ALREADY, size is around 1 MB each*

Your entry should not violate any forum rule. A clear verification image is also important.
*No rule violated of any sort*

Rules and contest conditions are subject to change at any time without prior notice. We will do our best to be fair to the contestants.
*Thank You*

If i really did something wrong, point that out clearly please.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> photo's from mobile allowed? don't have access to cam ATM



Borrow a camera.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 7, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> What the? Check this -
> 
> 
> Post a picture of your workspace with your username along with date written on a piece of paper, which should be clearly visible in the picture.
> ...



Again read the rules. Rules are at the 2nd post of this thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/...um-workspace-showoff-contest.html#post1620287

Yes every single thing is important.

TDF UserID, Date, "For TDF Contest Use" sentence and WATERMARK of TDF UserID in first Image.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2012)

Consider yourself lucky to be pointed out of your errors, we are not exactly warning every participant for any of their errors, but automatically disqualifying them or cutting their marks.

P.S.: Every little thing counts.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2012)

nice entries so far, interesting but deleted comments on "nice hand-writing" 
write it out _very_ neatly

looks like some entries still need to read the rules before posting


----------



## pramudit (Apr 7, 2012)

is my entry correct?


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

Watermark in the entry pic is your choice.

But "For TDF Contest use" in the second pic is important.

Pramudit's entry is also not fine.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok will edit my second pic tonight for sure, need my dad's BB Torch for camera as i lost my phone


----------



## koolent (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a really simple and clean black workspace..  .. Will that work here ?


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

I have deleted the entries of DesiJatt, Pramudit and d3p.

Please read this.



ico said:


> *Guidelines for submitting an entry.*
> 
> * You need to submit *two images.*
> * *One image for the competition entry.* Having a watermark is your wish. We will prefer if you watermark.
> ...





ico said:


> *Example of a correct entry.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

*Why watermark on the Entry pic? (This is optional)*
So, that someone doesn't use your pic to participate in such a competition organised somewhere else. It is your wish to watermark. This is optional.

*Why verification pic with User ID, Date and "For ThinkDigit contest use" message? (COMPULSORY) (Pic angle can be different)*
Simply. For verification. We don't want to see cases of plagiarism and useless accusations. I had seen a hilarious case in some other forum. Don't want that kind of stuff to happen here.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 7, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Consider yourself lucky to be pointed out of your errors, we are not exactly warning every participant for any of their errors, but automatically disqualifying them or cutting their marks.
> 
> P.S.: Every little thing counts.



That's right. It's just that we pointed out errors of yours.

But we won't do that every time.

So be carefull everyone and check Rules before uploading your pics.



koolent said:


> I have a really simple and clean black workspace..  .. Will that work here ?



You have workspace..??

If your answer is YES, you are always eligible..!! 

*@ico, I don't think we should delete wrong entries..!! It's just that they'll be disqualified. What are your views..??*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *@ico, I don't think we should delete wrong entries..!! It's just that they'll be disqualified. What are your views..??*


This. If you can't comprehend simple English, then you don't deserve to win either.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

Pretty much. Just making a note here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

Entered! Have a look all.
lots of cleaning done  
the open spaces are for my logitech speakers for movie watching.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 7, 2012)

What if people have two workplaces?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 7, 2012)

Re-entered, now complying with all the guidelines. Have a look all!

@thetechfreak, great workplace you got there! Simple and elegant.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2012)

Sarath said:


> What if people have two workplaces?



Post only one. The one which is more unique or humorous or anything that gives a better choice.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

@desiJATT well thats all I have for now. stopped gaming. laptop suffices for everything I do. printer also needed as dad needs to take prints regularly. mouse for Angry Birds when I play.
Your setup is also nice


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2012)

ico said:


> Simply. For verification. We don't want to see cases of plagiarism and useless accusations. I had seen a hilarious case in some other forum. Don't want that kind of stuff to happen here.



You mean the Susrukh debacle right?



Liverpool_fan said:


> Post only one. The one which is more unique or humorous or anything that gives a better choice.



Thank God I am not participating then 

I would be torn between my two beloved work spaces a.k.a study tables


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarath said:


> You mean the Susrukh debacle right?


Holy crap! I just googled his name.  It should be :


Sarath said:


> You mean the Susrukh debacle*s* right?


I'd shred his n*ts if he'd plagarized my work.

Good thing TDF is asking for proof


----------



## KDroid (Apr 9, 2012)

Is it necessary that the date mentioned on the verification paper be the same date we post it on?


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Is it necessary that the date mentioned on the verification paper be the same date we post it on?



could be a couple of days here and there.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 9, 2012)

Although I know I wont win, I entered..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 10, 2012)

the first post says office workspace allowed.
here is mine!! 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155090-entry-thread-workspace-showoff-contest.html#post1624359


----------



## KDroid (Apr 10, 2012)

ico said:


> could be a couple of days here and there.



I'm moving currently & if I enter now I won't be able to enter once again when I'm settled at my new place. Right?

I've already shot a picture of my current work-space according to the guidelines. But I plan to post it later in case I'm not able to enter with my new workspace. Can I do so?


If not, I'll enter with the current workspace.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 10, 2012)

@a_k_s_h_a_y, great workplace you got there! A geeks heaven!


----------



## Nipun (Apr 10, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the first post says office workspace allowed.
> here is mine!!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155090-entry-thread-workspace-showoff-contest.html#post1624359


Its great!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Now what's *this*

BTW why are the MODs *NOT* participating ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Now what's *this*
> 
> BTW why are the MODs *NOT* participating ?



It is their work space.see first post any work space allowed. Moderators probably wont participate as they will do the judging.


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 12, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Now what's *this*
> 
> BTW why are the MODs *NOT* participating ?



From the looks of it looks like a pretty awesome stuff mounted inside a wooden chassis having motors mounted for operating the conveyor belt using a 12V supply (adapter?) and/or battery. A digital multimeter points out it's being tested side by side.

I so wanna be there right now checking out this ace machine.


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2012)

You may seek the help of a live model.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 13, 2012)

Got sometime to take pics of my classic rig .....not much to say about mine 2 pictures worth 2 thousand words


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 13, 2012)

Atlast I *suceeded to enter into the contest*. 
Great thanks to my cousin for borrowing me his Camera.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2012)

oh wow gg some hilarious entries there


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ *gg*! Great Going?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

The entry thread has turned into a RIG Pictures thread (strictly my opinion). Some posts don't even show full workspace.


----------



## nikolain (Apr 23, 2012)

Only 16 entries, common guys this forum can do a lot better


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Even i'm surprised, coz there are lot more entries are missing. I mean they have not entered.

I guess people are not aware of this contest. This contest need more promotion.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

I think people havent yet entered. There are still almost 3 weeks left. Loads of time


----------



## Sarath (Apr 23, 2012)

Show them the goodies once again


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there any rules, Mods & Admins won't participate ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Opps...terrific rules IMO.


----------



## nikolain (Apr 28, 2012)

Bump !!!


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 28, 2012)

d3p said:


> Opps...terrific rules IMO.



yaar d3p, obviously, how can judges participate in their contest?


----------



## nikolain (May 2, 2012)

Last 12 Days to Go, c'mon Guys this Forum can do a lot better


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 2, 2012)

Finally entered the contest.
I hope my pics comply with the rules.


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> yaar d3p, obviously, how can judges participate in their contest?



Not all the Section Moderators & Admins will be judges of this contest ??


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2012)

*//MOD:
Thread stuck till end of contest.*


----------



## bowmanjudd (May 3, 2012)

Hi all.I am a new user and I also want to participate in this company.What should I do for this?


----------



## ico (May 3, 2012)

bowmanjudd said:


> Hi all.I am a new user and I also want to participate in this company.What should I do for this?


Read the guidelines? The first 3 posts of this thread?


----------



## KDroid (May 4, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2012)

Is there any problem with this post ??

*<Link>*

I can't able to view the uploaded pics either from office or from home. But i can able to extract the link & view them directly.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

its fine. Browsing from Opera Mini though.


----------



## Nipun (May 4, 2012)

Access to *satpathy.org/media/2-gautamsatpathy-thinkdigit-contest-02.jpg denied.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Only a week to go! Whoever has to enter get into this at the earliest


----------



## mukul_rockstar (May 6, 2012)

now i don't have a high-res camera.. either me or my neighbors.. i just have my nokia x2-01. does that mean i cant be a part of this contest?
I have upscaled the images i hope it works you..!!
and if it dosen't then I'll have to hunt for a good camera.


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2012)

*Reported Post by d3p*

r u still open?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Reported Post by d3p*



rhitwick said:


> r u still open?



Yes. Do not post queries at Entry Thread. Use that only for posting Entry's.


----------



## ico (May 8, 2012)

This closes on May 11 - 10pm IST.

So, hurry up!!!


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

May 11? But your last post said it's gonna be May 14th? Why are you guys closing it 3 days before it actually was to be closed?


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

Read the first page.


```
Rules and contest conditions are subject to change at any time without prior notice.
```


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

God damn it...then I have to really hurry on 11th, assembling the PC, clicking pictures and entering in the contest again...Hope my cabinet comes on 11th morning


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> May 11? But your last post said it's gonna be May 14th? Why are you guys closing it 3 days before it actually was to be closed?



and also probably they meant results will be out on that day  
contest closes before


----------



## Vyom (May 8, 2012)

ico said:


> This closes on May 11 - 10pm IST.



Welcome change in the deadline! 
All the best to all participant.


----------



## saswat23 (May 8, 2012)

Any predictions for the 3 places? Post ur predictions.


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> and also probably they meant results will be out on that day
> contest closes before



No. They changed the timings in the last minute. They wrote that "the contest ends May 14th, and winners will be announced shortly after". This was their exact wordings in that post. Very unhappy about this change. 3 days? What benefit would those 3 days give to the moderators, judges or the sponsors? I am *not* upset by any means, but still I feel like questioning. 

I am still unsure that my setup will get completed by 11th May, it might get delayed by 1 day  Hope it doesn't.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2012)

Contest is running for more than 1month. Still you guys running out of time?

Well I understand the change of closing date but we really needed to do that.

Because by any means we need to submit the results within 15th to Digit.

So we don't want to be unfair while hurrying up in last minute.

Hope you all understand the situation.

Best of luck to all the participants out there


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> No. They changed the timings in the last minute. They wrote that "the contest ends May 14th, and winners will be announced shortly after". This was their exact wordings in that post. Very unhappy about this change. 3 days? What benefit would those 3 days give to the moderators, judges or the sponsors? I am *not* upset by any means, but still I feel like questioning.
> 
> I am still unsure that my setup will get completed by 11th May, it might get delayed by 1 day  Hope it doesn't.


okay. Back to May 14 - 10 pm. IST.

It was a wake up call for people to hurry up anyways.


----------



## devx (May 9, 2012)

FINALLY., now i'm also in the contenders list


----------



## desiJATT (May 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Contest is running for more than 1month. Still you guys running out of time?
> 
> Well I understand the change of closing date but we really needed to do that.
> 
> ...



Your reason is also justified krishnandu, but I so really wanted to re enter the contest on 12th, that's why I requested it to be open for 3 more days.



ico said:


> okay. Back to May 14 - 10 pm. IST.
> 
> It was a wake up call for people to hurry up anyways.



What a relief. Will enter on 12th May probably


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2012)

oh well. So results what time & date? 14th night itself?


----------



## saswat23 (May 9, 2012)

^^ 
Not on 14th, Krishnandu.Sarkar has mentioned above that all the entries would be submitted to digit by 15th. So, result will be out probably by 18th.


----------



## desiJATT (May 9, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Not on 14th, Krishnandu.Sarkar has mentioned above that all the entries would be submitted to digit by 15th. So, result will be out probably by 18th.



Ohh boy, you sometimes interpret many posts wrong. 



> Because by any means we need to submit the *results* within 15th to Digit.



Results are to be sent to Digit, not entries


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 9, 2012)

Entered!Hava look.Hope you guys like 8...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 12, 2012)

me too entered.....


----------



## desiJATT (May 12, 2012)

Will enter at the last moment. Lots of problems creeping up. First, the computer table got delayed by the dealer, then, had to send my BenQ G2222HDL back for replacement. Have clicked some photos as a backup, if my table and monitor couldn't make it till monday, and will upload them at the last moment


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

barely couple of days to go. enter quickly everyone


----------



## Nipun (May 14, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Will enter at the last moment. Lots of problems creeping up. First, the computer table got delayed by the dealer, then, had to send my BenQ G2222HDL back for replacement. Have clicked some photos as a backup, if my table and monitor couldn't make it till monday, and will upload them at the last moment


Either your room is too big or PC is too small..


----------



## desiJATT (May 14, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Either your room is too big or PC is too small..



Its a mix of both  The room is big, the PC table is kind of small, that's why I ordered a new one, but the vendor screwed it up and my Monitor also got exchanged, so hard luck. But still I have re entered with better pics than before. Let's hope the best


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2012)

So what exact time will this end? And results?

Posted via Mobile Device.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2012)

^^Today 10PM IST. Already Closed.


----------



## hsr (May 15, 2012)

*everyone please vote for your choice of winners here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/workspace-contest-voting/157002-contest-voting-thread.html

and please read through the rules*

Vote Calculator - Home

simple calculator I made for counting votes, copy paste the votes like this:


> sample_user1
> sample_user2
> sample_user3
> sample_user4
> ...


where,


> sample_user1
> sample_user2
> sample_user3


is one vote and,


> sample_user4
> sample_user2
> sample_user1


is another...


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2012)

^wooh nice... that was fast, are you taking bug reports? the space before the name is removed while listing the name, but still gets counted with votes

also it just gives the number of votes right, not the order of votes ? 

sleeker than an xl sheet


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2012)

good work hsr...


----------



## Nipun (May 15, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^wooh nice... that was fast, are you taking bug reports? the space before the name is removed while listing the name, but still gets counted with votes
> 
> also it just gives the number of votes right, not the order of votes ?
> 
> sleeker than an xl sheet


It shows total.


----------



## d3p (May 15, 2012)

IMO the contest as well as the related threads were supposed to be closed by now.I don't understand the policy of Public Voting, where the final decision will be made based on the  Moderators & Admins likings.

*@hsr:* Nice calculator. Simple & fast.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

d3p said:


> IMO the contest as well as the related threads were supposed to be closed by now.I don't understand the policy of Public Voting, where the final decision will be made based on the  Moderators & Admins likings.



It won't be decision of mods and admins' likings, rather equal weightage to both so that no body cries foul and the contest is "public" in true sense.


----------



## d3p (May 15, 2012)

No offense. Going by the words, mentioned in the first post of this thread.



Krow said:


> * ThinkDigit Forum and SVG Tech present -*
> 
> Judging and winners:
> 
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

d3p said:


> Read the first page.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





On a serious note, you never know/see what mods actually do so you have to trust them that their decision is totally unbiased. And we will be .


----------



## nbaztec (May 15, 2012)

Krow Vote Calc
For real-time updates


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Krow Vote Calc
> For real-time updates



WDAFUQ


----------



## hsr (May 15, 2012)

hehe, I wrote the calculator at 2am high on coffee, and was busy today couldn't complete 
but *nbaztec* did the job smoothly...
+10 internetz for you sir


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2012)

nbaztec did well.


----------



## Nipun (May 15, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Krow Vote Calc
> For real-time updates


I think I had 5 votes, but it is showing 14..


----------



## nbaztec (May 15, 2012)

Fixed.
Implemented best of both worlds


----------



## ico (May 15, 2012)

d3p said:


> No offense. Going by the words, mentioned in the first post of this thread.



Admins and mods are deciding a winner via a mix of public vote and mod zone vote. Our decision is final.


----------



## hsr (May 15, 2012)

Improved calc < still unfinished beta


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 15, 2012)

ico said:


> Admins and mods are deciding a winner via a mix of public vote and mod zone vote. Our decision is final.



cant wait for results please decide the results ASAP.


----------

